# MAC Address changing on it's own all of a sudden!



## ctcfirearms (Jun 7, 2011)

O.K.,

I know that it is not supposed to be "physically" possible, but my MAC Address is constantly changing on it's own all of a sudden! The first three octets (Organizationally Unique Identifier) always remain the same. However, the last three octets (Network Interface Controller Specific) are constantly changing every time I boot my X! I consider myself pretty well versed when it comes to the computer world, but this one has me perplexed.

I have researched my dilemma and it does not appear that there is any "fix" because it would seem to be a hardware error and not software related. My concern is whether or not my NIC card will kick the bucket on me due to this. Problem is that I LOVE my X and don't think I would want any other model for replacement. However, I will need to "s*&t or get off the pot" soon because my 1 year warranty is up on October 30th! :gasp:

Of course, if you ask my wife, she would say "Well if you didn't JACK your phone, you wouldn't have this problem!" I don't know if she meant "hack" or "root" but it was cute that she tried and somewhat pays attention to my "Droidaholism". After watching me "flash" 3 times yesterday alone, she said "If you brick it, you're not getting another one!" :grin: Please note again her correct terminology used!

What have I tried unsuccessfully for fixes?
Flashed back to .340 stock
Flashed back to .602 stock
Flashed CM7
Currently running Apex RC3
Tried flashing back to the .07P Radio - came up with errors?
Tried to Re-flash the .13P Radio - came up with errors?

Any ideas on a fix? I would love to hear them. Also, if I end up having to go the warranty route, like others that had this issue have done, do I bother or not?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

here's the fix http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...Creation-*AKA-How-I-fixed-my-wifi-MAC-issues*

and here's another thread discussing it http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1497-WiFi-MAC-address-changes-when-I-power-WiFi-on-and-off.


----------



## ctcfirearms (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> here's the fix http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...Creation-*AKA-How-I-fixed-my-wifi-MAC-issues*
> 
> and here's another thread discussing it http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1497-WiFi-MAC-address-changes-when-I-power-WiFi-on-and-off.


Thanks Razorloves, I'll give it a try and report back with my results.


----------

